# Twilight Books



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if Stephenie Meyer is going to write another book in the Twilight series?


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

She was writing _Midnight Sun_ (Edward's side of Twilight) but after a leak on the internet of the forst half, she quit. She has that first half on her website. 
Last I heard, she'd said she wouldn't go back to it until everyone stopped discussing it for 2 years, but people still haven't stopped a year later, so who knows?
I've read it the part on her site. I liked it better than Twilight.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

danfan said:


> She was writing _Midnight Sun_ (Edward's side of Twilight) but after a leak on the internet of the forst half, she quit. She has that first half on her website.
> Last I heard, she'd said she wouldn't go back to it until everyone stopped discussing it for 2 years, but people still haven't stopped a year later, so who knows?
> I've read it the part on her site. I liked it better than Twilight.


Thanks danfan I have not read all the other books yet. She was on Oprah yesterday. Oprah said something about asking her about if there would be another twilight book but I do not think she ever ask her unless I missed it.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

there is a clip up on oprahs website where she answers this.  She says she doesn't know.  She had envisioned it as a longer series, but she ended breaking dawn at a good point so that if she doesn't go back to it, it is complete.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I heard something different.  I too thought the same thing as danfan, but working with multipule "Twilight-ers" (I think that is what you would call them, as they are very obsessed), they said that she is in fact going to finish "Midnight Sun" but no one knows the ETA.  I had told them about that she wasn't due to the leak but they were adament that it was old news.  Now I liked "Twilight" (mainly because it deals with Seattle and I've been to the places in the books prior to this popular series), but now I am forced and threatened to be tied down and stapled to my office chair and wheeled out to an "adult" showing as our team event and a day doesn't go by where it isn't talked about. *sigh*  It's getting more crazy with the new movie coming out soon AND my team lead just read book #1 and watched the movie (she hated it but finished the movie because she knew the story), and now she will try to read the entire series (even though she can't sit still enough to read for an hour but watch movies/tv hour on end).

Did I forget to mention that we were all adults here, with the average age being 25?

Tris


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

patchymama said:


> there is a clip up on oprahs website where she answers this. She says she doesn't know. She had envisioned it as a longer series, but she ended breaking dawn at a good point so that if she doesn't go back to it, it is complete.


Thanks patchymama She answers a lot of questions in the clips on Oprah. It looks like she will finish it. It may not be right away.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I hope she finishes Midnight Sun, I liked it a lot better than Twilight.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Tris, SM was still saying that up to a few months ago, but months could be old news now LOL

I didn't like the movie either. Personally thought it was a bunch of terrible acting. I didn't think the books were well written either, but still read them all twice. ha! There was something a little bewitching about them.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

BTW, on SM's site, there are outtakes - chapters than got edited out, or original versions that got re-written. Some of those are really fun to read.

Also, SM originally wrote them as 2 books. Twilight & Forever Dawn. Forever Dawn was a manuscript & had a very different ending to Breaking Dawn. I know she auctioned it off, or it was a prize or something. Anyway, when she ended up extending the story, the whole thing changed. Curious what Forever Dawn was like.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Harvey for fixing my post.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

danfan said:


> BTW, on SM's site, there are outtakes - chapters than got edited out, or original versions that got re-written. Some of those are really fun to read.
> 
> Also, SM originally wrote them as 2 books. Twilight & Forever Dawn. Forever Dawn was a manuscript & had a very different ending to Breaking Dawn. I know she auctioned it off, or it was a prize or something. Anyway, when she ended up extending the story, the whole thing changed. Curious what Forever Dawn was like.


I'm curious about that, too. I hated the ending of _Breaking Dawn_, so now I'm really wondering what ended up on the reject pile!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I wrote a blog about why a vampire wouldn't make a good lover.

http://robinreed42.wordpress.com/


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

R. Reed said:


> I wrote a blog about why a vampire wouldn't make a good lover.
> 
> http://robinreed42.wordpress.com/


I love it thanks for shareing


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I thought Midnight Sun was the best of the five books, even though it's not finished. It was so cool to understand why so many things happened in Twilight.

Now I'm reading Twilight again (along with Midnight Sun and New Moon) to get ready to see the New Moon movie. I've been very pleasantly surprised that Twilight is even better for having read Midnight Sun!



> BTW, on SM's site, there are outtakes - chapters than got edited out, or original versions that got re-written. Some of those are really fun to read.


I totally didn't know that! More good stuff to look forward to...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I read them because I got the bundle very inexpensively recently. I was kind of meh on the first 2 but Breaking Dawn I thought was very good.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay, so I was reading your posts about Midnight Sun yesterday, so last night I thought I'd read it on SM's website.  I was up until 2 this morning when I finished the last page and realized it wasn't the complete story!  Picture it, me sitting in the dark at my computer, talking to the screen..."are you kidding me??"  I was enjoying it.  It really did make me want to read Twilight again, it added a lot of information.  For me, the Twilight series is like a guilty pleasure, almost embarrassed to say that I read them (and read them again!).  Thankfully, I have a 13-year-old son that likes the series so I can kind of ride on his coattails without TOO much embarrassment.  (as an aside, he wanted to go see New Moon at midnight tomorrow night - it's being shown in six theaters at our local theater and they were all sold out last week.  Guess we'll have to wait until the Thanksgiving week to see it.  He also found a LOOONG trailer on the internet that was entitled Breaking Dawn, but it must have been for Eclipse since they just finished filming.)


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I am taking my daughter and her friend (who actually has the last name Cullen) to the midnight showing tomorrow night.  They are excited about seeing the movie AND the fact that they get to be late to school.  Since we won't be home until close to 2:30 am, I said I would let them be late a bit but not miss the entire day.

I really wish she would finish Midnight Sun, I like it the best of the series...even in its incomplete state.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Ravenclaw...did you get your tickets from Fandango?  So, how early are you going to the theater to line up?  I spoke with the manager at our theater and she said that they would probably have people lining up at least by tomorrow morning.  We would have already gotten tickets, but I definitely don't want to be in the front row!  I was wandering on the internet and found shirts that said "New Moon, 11-20-09, Midnight, I was there".  I thought that would be cool to have as a memento, but since we're not going then....sigh.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

austenfiend said:


> Okay, so I was reading your posts about Midnight Sun yesterday, so last night I thought I'd read it on SM's website. I was up until 2 this morning when I finished the last page and realized it wasn't the complete story! Picture it, me sitting in the dark at my computer, talking to the screen..."are you kidding me??" I was enjoying it. It really did make me want to read Twilight again, it added a lot of information. For me, the Twilight series is like a guilty pleasure, almost embarrassed to say that I read them (and read them again!). Thankfully, I have a 13-year-old son that likes the series so I can kind of ride on his coattails without TOO much embarrassment. (as an aside, he wanted to go see New Moon at midnight tomorrow night - it's being shown in six theaters at our local theater and they were all sold out last week. Guess we'll have to wait until the Thanksgiving week to see it. He also found a LOOONG trailer on the internet that was entitled Breaking Dawn, but it must have been for Eclipse since they just finished filming.)


Oops - My post mentioned that it wasn't finished, but it might not have been very clear. Sorry about that! Even not finished, it's great as long as you've read Twilight. Stephenie has said she's going to finish it - I sure hope so!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

austenfiend said:


> Ravenclaw...did you get your tickets from Fandango? So, how early are you going to the theater to line up? I spoke with the manager at our theater and she said that they would probably have people lining up at least by tomorrow morning. We would have already gotten tickets, but I definitely don't want to be in the front row! I was wandering on the internet and found shirts that said "New Moon, 11-20-09, Midnight, I was there". I thought that would be cool to have as a memento, but since we're not going then....sigh. Enjoy!!!


Yes, I got our tickets on Fandango last week. I was not planning to go up before 11 pm and I was planning to bring my Kindle with me.


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

i was totally not into twilight...then my mommy group i am part of online was all buzzing like a swarm of crazy love struck bees!....so what did i do?....oh yea i caved in like the loser i am....and yes i got very excited and read the series in the blink of an eye...he the intenet stalking began...anything and everything twilight and even got a shirt...yes i knowi am ashamed of myself...did i mention i am close to 30?....i too have a young child at home and wish i could blame my 10yr old...but no she didnt even finishe chapter 2 of the first book....so yes i a the loser you all think me to be...and i am NOT sorry...i love it!...a bit shame but eh you live once...

i am taking my daughter and her girlfriend to the nmidnight show tomorrow night as well as sitting with a group of my "mom" from our site...yes we planned it taht way...what can you say sparkly vampires have a special place in a desperate housewifes heart!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm glad she's decided to offer the rough cuts for free and legitimate download on her site. I always thought her little temper tantrum was a little "prima donna" of her, but I also understand how she might have stopped "feeling it" after the leak.

So kudos to you Ms. Meyer, and I hope you do finish and publish Midnight Sun.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

knowldgfrk-

Just know that you are not alone in loserdom.  I'd have to say I'm probably WAY higher on the loser scale since I'm over 50.  I'll be thinking of all you dedicated people waiting in line to be the first to see it.  Wish we could be part of that, but, as usual, I'm always a day late and a dollar short!!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I am well over 30 and don't consider myself a loser because I liked reading Twilight.  I proudly read my Harry Potter books in public as well.  I count myself head and shoulders above people who don't read.  At all.  Ever.  

Is the Twilight series great literature?  No but it is an entertaining and quick read.  The story sticks with you.  I have read a lot of books that are so bland and unremarkable that I have picked them up several years later thinking it is a new book.  Partially through I will think "Wait, I think I have read this before"

I don't think there is anything shameful in reading books that you enjoy...no matter what people think.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Article in today's Washington Post:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/11/18/AR2009111804145.html


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

What a great article. I love this analogy:



> Men feel perfectly comfortable slathering their chests in greasepaint and screaming like half-naked ninnies at football games, but women too often over-explain their passions, apologizing for being too girly or liking something too trashy.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

This quote from the article reminded me of something:
"[Women's] brains are rotting and their sense of reality is being distorted"

I think this has been said about readers of romance since romance books existed. Jude Deveraux even wrote about it in Remembrance. Her heroine is a modern romance writer (thinly veiled auto-biography, methinks) and goes on a really great rant about that. It's a fabulous book in any case, and worth a read!

Kindle edition: http://www.amazon.com/Remembrance-ebook/dp/B000FC0ZTE/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1258667174&sr=8-3


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> "[Women's] brains are rotting and their sense of reality is being distorted"


But men's sense of reality is unscathed after reading about superhumans single-handedly defeating aliens and saving the planet.


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

I am proud to say ....YES PROUD...i have taken to heart the fact that I am NOT a loser after going to the midnight show in the IMAX theater.....that NEW MOON....was totally rad.....i am a proud TWERD!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

IMAX?!? That must've been really cool!


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

it was so rad!....bigger than life...so gonna do it again!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, I haven't read any of the "Twilight" books, read a sample and hated the writing, detested the first movie. This is neither here nor there. But, Anne Rice just posted this funny little tidbit on her page on facebook:

_Armand to Louis: "You realize this woman writes that her vampires sparkle in the sun!" Louis in reply. "Well, that's better than burning up in the sun, isn't it?"_


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

I didn't get into Twilight until I saw the author on Oprah, I was impressed by how she came up with the books. Then it happened, the thing i was avoiding happened! I became ADDICTED!! I read Twilight in 2 days, New moon in 1 and Eclipse in 2. I am now on the last book and I am seriously sad. Something about the love between Edward and Bella has done something to me and I am in love with Edward as well as Robert Pattinson. I guess he has a look i adore. My fiance thinks this is a silly obsession because I'm in my 30s. Hes OK with it though. These books take you in and take you to a place where your heart and soul just get lost! I am not ashamed of my love for Twilight and I hope we get many more books and movies


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

kittykindle said:


> I didn't get into Twilight until I saw the author on Oprah, I was impressed by how she came up with the books. Then it happened, the thing i was avoiding happened! I became ADDICTED!! I read Twilight in 2 days, New moon in 1 and Eclipse in 2. I am now on the last book and I am seriously sad. Something about the love between Edward and Bella has done something to me and I am in love with Edward as well as Robert Pattinson. I guess he has a look i adore. My fiance thinks this is a silly obsession because I'm in my 30s. Hes OK with it though. These books take you in and take you to a place where your heart and soul just get lost! I am not ashamed of my love for Twilight and I hope we get many more books and movies


If you feel this way now, I'll be curious to see what you think aftere seeing New Moon. If you've already seen it, did it intensify your feelings? Sure did mine. The characters were so much more three dimensional than in Twilight, and it was SO romantic.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I got sucked in too. LOL I never got into them before and heard lots of negative stuff about Edward and Bella's relationship. I was looking for something to read the other day so I got a sample of the first book. Only got up to her first seeing the family at lunch and was eh, ok and put it down. Then last night decided to reread the sample got hooked. I read 1/2 the book in 1 sitting. I had to get up in the middle of the night and charge my iphone to keep reading LOL

I still haven't seen the movies. I think I'm going to finish the series first before watching them.

Oh and it's so bad while I was charging my iphone at 3 am I was shopping on Amazon and bought the collectors edition of the first book 2 books.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Yup - you're hooked!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I admit I read the sample of the first book. . .was showing my niece how I could d/l things on my Kindle. . . . .obviously I didn't get very far in, but my overwhelming impression was. .. . .I'm way past teen angst and don't need to go back.

But that's just me.


----------



## JosieGirl71 (Sep 15, 2009)

I've read the Twilight series twice and Midnight Sun twice and I am almost 40.  My co-worker (early 50's) and I are both addicted and have frequent Edward/Robert Pattinson discussions.    I went to a special showing of New Moon on Thursday at 9:00 p.m. (and wore my "Team Edward - sexier than you since 1918" shirt), saw it again Friday at 10:00 a.m. and am going to take my hubby and boys to see it tomorrow night.  Even my husband read the books and now my youngest son is reading the books.  They are just plain addictive.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I admit I read the sample of the first book. . .was showing my niece how I could d/l things on my Kindle. . . . .obviously I didn't get very far in, but my overwhelming impression was. .. . .I'm way past teen angst and don't need to go back.
> 
> But that's just me.


That is what I assumed it would be, but I really haven't seen any teen angst. Bella is pretty fearless around Edward and his family and is quite pragmatic of a character. You don't get any, oh wo is me my life sucks stuff, she is a suck it up and accept it and move on type. Instead there is just a lot of yearning for each other. Maybe angst happens later in the books? So far it's been lots of question and answer sessions between them as she learns what he is and they explore the boundaries of their relationship.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> I am well over 30 and don't consider myself a loser because I liked reading Twilight. I proudly read my Harry Potter books in public as well. I count myself head and shoulders above people who don't read. At all. Ever.
> 
> Is the Twilight series great literature? No but it is an entertaining and quick read. The story sticks with you. I have read a lot of books that are so bland and unremarkable that I have picked them up several years later thinking it is a new book. Partially through I will think "Wait, I think I have read this before"
> 
> I don't think there is anything shameful in reading books that you enjoy...no matter what people think.


Very well put! I feel this way too.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I've read all four, and I'm a 45-year-old man. I read them because I'm a pop culture junkie, so I wanted to know what all the fuss was about. My wife bought the first two, so I grabbed them and started reading (she didn't buy any further because she thought they got dumb--but she did get library copies for the other books).

There are two things in them I can't stand--the endless yearning and Jacob (and I'm probably on "Team Jacob") constantly putting down the vampires. You hate them. We know. We get it.
Every dialogue exchange goes something like this:

"I love Edward," said Bella.
"Oh, you mean that bloodsucker," said Jacob.
"You promised you wouldn't say that anymore."
"You're right, I did. I just can't stand that blood--." He stopped himself. "Edward."
"I forgive you."
"I love you, Bella."

Lather, rinse, repeat.

I do like the story, so that's mainly what kept me going.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I liked the first book, but liked the second book less. The whole "


Spoiler



Edward left me, oh, I'm so depressed, I'll try to get myself in deadly trouble so I can imagine I hear his voice


" bit grated on my nerves a bit, although I did like the werewolf mythology and how it tied in with the vampires. The third book was better. The last book, well, I liked the first part. I didn't like in the middle where it was written from Jacob's point of view. Actually, I wouldn't have minded that so much (and I thought it was kind of cute that Jacob's chapter names were huge run-on sentences, while Bella's have almost always been a single word), but I thought it was odd since it hadn't been done before in the series. It was a pretty transparent device to be able to


Spoiler



give a first-hand account of Renesme's birth


. I would have been ok with it, though, except that the ending was so lame with the huge deus ex machina and vague threat leaving it open for a sequel if S.M. ever figures out a good way to end it.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I ate up the first book and really enjoyed it.  I liked the second book but read it a lot more slowly.  By the time I was a quarter of the way through the third book, I was tired of all the teenage angst and found Bella to just be annoying.  I slogged my way through the fourth book and found it ridiculous.

I guess I just found the entire series to go downhill as the books went on.  That, and the constant whining and repetition of the same stuff got on my nerves.


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

I actually cant wait to see the movies, it will make thinks so much cooler. However, i didnt need the movie to fall in love with Edward and he and Bella's love. I was one a teenager and i remember those feelings, Hell it makes me long for them now and Im engaged to be married.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I also saw the Oprah show. I had never read a vampire book before & frankly, unless it was free, I hadn't planned on reading any. With that said, I still wondered what it was that so many people liked the Twilight Saga books. I was so jazzed up after Oprah, that I ordered the 1st book. I always get the sample first. LOL! I forgot. That night I started reading. I love the book so far & it is addicting. I noticed that the price went down about $1.25 a week later. Then I noticed that the 2nd book's price was also the same price, so I bought that. LOL!!


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

OK, here's my take...
I teach HS and have been teaching for 29 years.... 
There are always those students that READ.  The ones that have a book with them and will put there noses in a book if they can get away with it.  
But, last year I was surprised as to how many BLACK books were sitting on desks.... and how many noses were in those books.  I asked about them.... the girls were into it.  
I bought TWILIGHT  to see what it was that was getting to the girls.....
I have to admit.. I read all 4 books and midnight sun in a week......
I get what interested the HS girls.... 
I don't think that it is the best literary work I ever read by any means...

But, I will tell you.... If it gets teenagers to read....... GO FOR IT.....

I feel the same way about Harry Potter.  I read them.... but 
Both of these authors in some way have helped create more readers.  As a teacher, I know that reading creates better students...  Twilight reaches them and gets them to read.....

THATS WHAT IS IMPORTANT  :>


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I finished the first two books and watched the first movie. I liked New Moon, the book. I haven't seen the movie for New Moon yet, although I did finally watch the trailer and it looks like they did a better job with the second movie. As for Twilight the movie. It was ok. No one looked like I pictured them from reading the books, except Jacob. I think the movie tried too hard to to play up the cool factor. I don't understand how anyone can be in love with Edwards looks in the movie. I will give it props that at least I wasn't yelling at the screen wanting to throw something while I watched it like I have with other movie adaptations from books. The movie seemed rushed and disjointed though.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

I just started the first book (Twilight) -- not bad!  It's just a good story, that's all.  Have to enjoy it on that level.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, time for another male to chime in.   I'm a 60 yo retired man, married and 3 grown daughters (32,31 & 31).  I'm proud to say I really enjoyed the Harry Potter Series.  My one daughter hounded me to try it and I was hooked.  I returned the favor by reading the first Twilight book and convincing my daughters and wife to read them.  They all enjoyed the series and we've all seen the first two movies and liked them.  I also like Stephenie's "take" on Vampires...
jp


----------



## Four Lil&#039; Paws (Nov 30, 2009)

Another addict chiming in! I have always been a huge fan of the vampire genre, but have recently (I blame Twilight) started to really enjoy my vampire/paranormal books to be more 'human' as in 'this may actually be possible' kinda way. I jumped onto the Twilight bandwagon only last summer after all the books were available, and the movie was already scheduled for November. I actually must have been living under a rock because I hadn't even heard about the series until I saw it mentioned on another forum I frequent. 

After buying the first book, I was hooked. I ended up buying the whole series and reading it twice in two weeks following the first initial purchase. I have since read them all once more, and they are some of the first books going on my K2 once she arrives (tomorrow!). I'm not Robsessed, but I definitely am liking his version of Edward, but I am really LOVING Taylor's version of Jacob (yum, and only slightly creepy since I'm 31). I saw New Moon twice in a three day period, but it's really sooo much better then the first movie...it was worth it!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I love Taylor's Jacob too. Reading and watching New Moon has me moving towards Team Jacob.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I don't know, Jacob sure is childish and has no respect for Bella. At least Edward doesn't put his hands on her against her will and then is completely unrepentant like Jacob.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Ok, time for another male to chime in.  I'm a 60 yo retired man, married and 3 grown daughters (32,31 & 31). I'm proud to say I really enjoyed the Harry Potter Series. My one daughter hounded me to try it and I was hooked. I returned the favor by reading the first Twilight book and convincing my daughters and wife to read them. They all enjoyed the series and we've all seen the first two movies and liked them. I also like Stephenie's "take" on Vampires...
> jp


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree with cheeki that anything that gets kids reading is a big plus, but there's just so much out there that's better. And I'm utterly horrified at the thought that my 13 year old niece might come to think that Bella's stupidity about men is how a woman should behave. For the record, at 38, I read almost as much YA fiction as I do the "grownup" stuff, so I'm not ignorant of the genre, and you still couldn't pay me to read these books. The bits I've gotten through are not at all worth it.

I'm missing where the appeal is in this series. Someone fill me in, because after reading the samples and plenty of articles on it, talking with friends and family who've read the books and stand on both sides of the issue, I'm still not getting it.

For the record, I'm also about as anti-Twilight as they come as far as vampires are concerned--give me Lestat in the first three books of the Interview series, the Red & White Courts from Dresden Files, the Black Dagger Brotherhood, the Illuminati in Romkey's first book (I, Vampire).... My husband is even worse on this subject though, since his master's thesis was on the evolution of vampires through literature...in the way pre-Twilight days. He's a profound traditionalist when it comes to this stuff. Don't get him started on sparkly vampires, he'll rant for days!

Which is why this is utterly hilarious to me:



DYB said:


> Okay, I haven't read any of the "Twilight" books, read a sample and hated the writing, detested the first movie. This is neither here nor there. But, Anne Rice just posted this funny little tidbit on her page on facebook:
> 
> _Armand to Louis: "You realize this woman writes that her vampires sparkle in the sun!" Louis in reply. "Well, that's better than burning up in the sun, isn't it?"_


Aside from Bella being the absolute *worst* example I can think of for a teen heroine, I cannot stand wussy, wimpy, whiny vampires. "Oh, woe is me, I'm immortal..." Truth be told, Anne Rice's Louis was probably the poster boy for that movement--but at least we knew her vampires were dangerous to humans, which hello(?!), is what they're supposed to be! Female characters want to get involved with these eternal boys, fine, I understand the attraction perfectly, but for pity's sake, they don't seem to know what they're getting into. Vamps are not supposed to be emo human males that happen to have sharp teeth and weird dietary habits! 

Slate has had a slew of vamp related articles lately with the New Moon release. This one was linked from another, and I have to admit it completely sums up what I despise about these particular books, and quite a few other recent paranormal series. It was also funny as heck to those of us who have a hard time with this part of the genre. http://www.slate.com/id/2236141/


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ok I'm starting the last one. I totally LOVE Alice. She is just so funny. The books wouldn't have been the same without her in them.


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> ok I'm starting the last one. I totally LOVE Alice. She is just so funny. The books wouldn't have been the same without her in them.


my DH calls Alice his GF...works for me since he puts up with my drooling over Edward and Shirtless Jacob...on a side note i just got wind that they are having a Convention here next year...im SO THERE!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I loved Alice in the movies, too. I think she's perfect!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

You don't really get the whole story if you only read samples. I like where the story ended up... Bella's (and everyone else's) emo-ness aside.

I don't disagree that Bella shouldn't be a role model for *anyone*, but I never read a single book as a child or an adult that I was confused about it being fantasy. I never finished a book... EVER... where I thought to myself "I need to be more like her."

I'm not that worried. That's also why I think it's important for parents to read what their kids read... So conversations can be had.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I read the first Twilight book last year after my daughter downloaded it on my Kindle during her Thanksgiving visit. I had just gotten my Kindle for an early Christmas present and was demonstrating how I could search and download books from Amazon. She searched for the Twilight book and asked if she could download it. It was on sale so I figured why not. She sat all day on Thanksgiving and read the whole book. On Friday morning she was still reading and when I asked her is she was about finished she informed me that she was on the second book. By Sunday I had all three on my Kindle! I didn't read them until after Christmas, but was so hooked into the story that I paid full price for book 4 when it came out!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to agree with VictoriaP. I've read the first 3 books and just hate Bella. She's not what I want my kids to aspire to be. "Oh, he left me..I'm going to kill myself or live on the edge to get that rush..." She's whiney and just plain obnoxious. 

I'm not going to tell my kids they can't read the books (although Ashy has to wait until she's older to read the final book) but there's just so much out there that is better.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> there's just so much out there that is better.


Much of which they might now be actually interested in reading! LOL.


----------



## link (Dec 3, 2009)

I wonder why the Twilight Saga Collection (Kindle Edition) costs $33.20 and the 4 books purchased individually cost $21.90 (Twilight $4.25, New Moon $4.25, Eclipse $5., Breaking Dawn $8.40).  What is the additional $11.30 for?

Thanks!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I dislike Bella, but I still really enjoyed the books. Maybe because when I think back to what I was like as a teen they really resonate with me.... I have found much better adult vampires, but I don't get the hating on them that goes on. *shrug* I read lots of books as a teen that didn't have ideal role models, I survived. What I remember most is not the stories, but is the good times I had cuddled with my blanket completely absorbed in a story.


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

as a child i read murder mystery....loved it...didnt feel the need to go kill people...i think if you raise your children to be comfortable in thier own skin you have no worries of them wanting to be a fictional character...because thats what it is...NOT REAL....the first part of the battle is to communicate with your child and the rest is pie....my daughter wont even read twilight! all her girlfriends are in love with the books and obviously the sparkly shirtless edward as far as bella they say she is annoying and they know someone like her(5th grade drama!)...but alas my child would rather the movies and read her manga books....i say as long as she is reading i could care less what it is!(obviously im being sarcastic  but you get the idea)


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Bella is a pain.

I liked the first book in the series ("Twilight") and read it quickly.  I liked the character of Edward.

Don't like the second book ("New Moon") very much -- find myself skimming most of it.

My friends tell me to stick with it because book three is very good.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I should probably say that the girls love the series. They've each read it several times (again, Ashy hasn't read the final book though, but practically has the first three memorized) and my oldest one writes Twilight fanfic (she also writes Harry Potter fanfic). 

It's me who doesn't like the series.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I think it is either a series you love or you hate. 

I really didn't mind it at all. I didn't even start reading them until last year when someone recommended them to me. I deliberately waited to start them until a few weeks until Breaking Dawn was going to be released because I really dislike waiting for new books in a series to be released.

I think I read them all in less than 4 days. They were a pretty easy read and I found myself wanting to see what happened in the end.

Would I want my daughter's to read them? As long as they were old enough (book 4 is just a little too grown up for my kids now) then I wouldn't have a problem with it, especially since we could talk about it along the way. But I wouldn't want them to act like Bella either. And I would hope that they would be able to distinguish between a fictional character and a real character.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOL I'm dragging out the last book. Sure took quite a turn from the first three. I'm probably 80% through but I've been busy getting ready for Christmas. My Twilight collectors edition showed up though so I guess I can reread the first book in hard back when I'm done. I read New Moon in the CE hard back but the rest in ebook.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Not sure if anyone else has been buying the collectors edition's but Amazon has the Eclipse CE available for preorder with a May 18th, 2010 release date

http://www.amazon.com/Eclipse-Collectors-Twilight-Stephenie-Meyer/dp/0316078166/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1263181685&sr=1-4


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> I think it is either a series you love or you hate.


I love to hate this series! 

These books are like junk food -- tastes good going down, but then you feel gross inside (and somewhat ashamed of yourself). What I remembered the most about these books was that they were quite enthralling when you're reading them, but when you've finished, you realize how little happened plot-wise in those 600+ pages.

My biggest gripe, however, was how Bella and Edward's love was portrayed as a perfect love and Edward was the perfect boyfriend. Maybe to an inexperienced teenager it might seem that way, but my nearly-30 self it was an obsessive and controlling relationship that was far from ideal.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> I love to hate this series!
> 
> These books are like junk food -- tastes good going down, but then you feel gross inside (and somewhat ashamed of yourself). What I remembered the most about these books was that they were quite enthralling when you're reading them, but when you've finished, you realize how little happened plot-wise in those 600+ pages.
> 
> My biggest gripe, however, was how Bella and Edward's love was portrayed as a perfect love and Edward was the perfect boyfriend. Maybe to an inexperienced teenager it might seem that way, but my nearly-30 self it was an obsessive and controlling relationship that was far from ideal.


My gf has the same relationship with these series.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I think all women have that relationship, my wife is the same


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sparkplug said:


> I love to hate this series!


LOL! That is a _very_ good way to put it! It's definitely a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one out there. I often feel lost among the Twihards or  the full-on Twilight-Haters out there.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry, I realize I'm in the minority here, but I hated all four books.

Bella didn't have an original thought in that little brain of hers and Edward is a controlling jack ass.  Not only is he emotionally abusive but he's also a stalker.

That this is an ideal boyfriend to the tween girls disturbs me deeply.

... And then Buffy staked Edward.  The end.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

How and why would you slog through over 2000 pages of text that you hated? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

Labrynth said:


> Sorry, I realize I'm in the minority here, but I hated all four books.


You read all four?? Wow, that is pure dedication to a hatred!!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, you know how some people are OCD about things. Some may want to read all books for the sake of finishing the series. Good thing there's only four books.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Well, you know how some people are OCD about things. Some may want to read all books for the sake of finishing the series. Good thing there's only four books.


I have a friend who teaches High School English. She _hated_ these books, but read all of them so she knew what her students were reading outside of class.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> How and why would you slog through over 2000 pages of text that you hated? Makes no sense to me.


Two reasons... once I start a series I almost always finish it. Jennifer Roberson has a series she wrote early in her career that I read all 8 books on.... not a great series.... painful in places. Would I read it again? Doubtful. But it would have bugged the crap out of me if I hadn't finished the whole thing.

Second reason, everyone kept talking about how good they were. Thought maybe they got better as they went. I was sorely mistaken. That's a week of my life I won't get back.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL I think this is the perfect summary for me...

http://www.woot.com/Blog/ViewEntry.aspx?Id=11047


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Just found this spoof at Borders. Haven't gotten that far since I started school today, but its a good laugh for those that dispise Twilight. Basically mocked every other thing I disliked about Twilight. The book was supposed to be BestFriend's belated Christmas gift, but I couldn't help read it for myself. (have to go and buy another copy). Also the writing it a bit better than Twilight

NIGHTLIGHT: A PARODY


About three things I was absolutely certain. First, Edwart was most likely my soul mate, maybe. Second, there was a vampire part of him-which I assumed was wildly out of his control-that wanted me dead. And third, I unconditionally, irrevocably, impenetrably, heterogeneously, gynecologically, and disreputably wished he had kissed me.

And thus Belle Goose falls in love with the mysterious and sparkly Edwart Mullen in the Harvard Lampoon's hilarious send-up of Twilight.

Pale and klutzy, Belle arrives in Switchblade, Oregon looking for adventure, or at least an undead classmate. She soon discovers Edwart, a super-hot computer nerd with zero interest in girls. After witnessing a number of strange events-Edwart leaves his tater tots untouched at lunch! Edwart saves her from a flying snowball!-Belle has a dramatic revelation: Edwart is a vampire. But how can she convince Edwart to bite her and transform her into his eternal bride, especially when he seems to find girls so repulsive?

Complete with romance, danger, insufficient parental guardianship, creepy stalker-like behavior, and a vampire prom, Nightlight is the uproarious tale of a vampire-obsessed girl, looking for love in all the wrong places.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL I'm pretty sure I have to have it!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Also the writing is a bit better than Twilight


LMAO!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Anyway, back to the OP. I just got done reading Midnight Sun and really enjoyed it. I think it's a really cool concept to have the series seen from Edwards point of view. He has such a different voice than Bella. I completely understand how betrayed and violated it must feel to have your work stolen, but I hope at some point Stephanie Meyers is able to finish them.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I don't know, Jacob sure is childish and has no respect for Bella. At least Edward doesn't put his hands on her against her will and then is completely unrepentant like Jacob.


Yeah, a couple hundred years of experience can do that for a guy....


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Yeah, a couple hundred years of experience can do that for a guy....


Yeah he's rather emotionally abuse her.


----------

